# They believe they can fly



## wade3504 (Jul 8, 2007)

Here are two of mine.












Amanda


----------



## minimule (Jul 8, 2007)

I have one of those.....


----------



## ponyboi09 (Jul 8, 2007)

minimule said:


> I have one of those.....


That picture is toooooo cute


----------



## River1018 (Jul 8, 2007)

: very cute!


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jul 8, 2007)

Minimule..........that pic is GREAT!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## feather__baby (Jul 8, 2007)

Great pics! I have a few but i have yet to catch her really flying lol she only does it when the camera is off lol

And minimule I love ur pic haha



:



:


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2007)

If ever there were a horse who flies without wings, I think this guy qualifies.

Sorry, it's one of my beloved show horses and a picture you may have seen before but what can I say? He means a lot to me and how can you not appreciate both the form and the heart this photo reflects?

*Triple H Derby Day Miracle*


----------



## stormy (Jul 8, 2007)

I know I have posted him before but just love this guy, Kenny in full flight!


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 8, 2007)

Does this count?! hehe

This is a piece of art at the Kentucky Horse Park that I just think is SO neat!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 8, 2007)

MiniEquine, That is really neat! I'ld love to visit Kentucky Horse Park :bgrin .

Nice pegasus's everyone



: .

Ash :saludando:


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 8, 2007)

Amanda, Lil Bits (he's the gray, right?) is just so pretty. I thought so the time we actually met in person.

Minimule, that pic is just too cute! I never catch mine like that. I guess I'm too slow.

Stormy, please tell me you have a clipped pic of that horse? I bet he/she is gorgeous. Does the horse drive?


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 8, 2007)

No the gray is Rudy. Lil Bits is the bay. That was Rudy's second attempt at that jump. It has a rolltop under it with like a fake grass carpet on it and that was his first time seeing it. He refused once then jumped like this the second time. I was really happy with him as I thought he was not going to do it at all. Lil Bits needs taller jumps for him to put an effort in.

Amanda


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 8, 2007)

Oops, sorry! I am a sucker for grays!!


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 9, 2007)

My Friesian, Radiance (also have a ton of "take off" shots of her):






Chili Pepper:






Cocoa with Ruby:






Cruiser (don't worry, he didn't hurt Midnight):






My rocky mtn, Matastar (who was NOT asked to jump this, he was just running around doing it for fun):






Midnight:






Earl (he loves to fly, I even have more than these photos!):
















Ruby:











Tracker:
















Jessi


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 9, 2007)

CheyAut, I just love Tracker!!! Bay pinto is my favorite.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 9, 2007)

: Wow really nice pictures Cheyaut! that first one of Tracker is...



: Wow. What a handsome fella

Ash


----------



## suz (Jul 9, 2007)

I think this qualifies as flying (or a huge bunny hop)!






(I think he needs a taller jump, huh?)


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 9, 2007)

: Awwww, Mocko's soo cute

Ash


----------



## love_casper (Jul 9, 2007)

*who says i dont have wings?*


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 9, 2007)

What a terrific thread! I love every photo in it, but I am totally in love with EARL!!! That middle photo made me laugh out loud and crack up!!! He is darling!!!

Alladdin is a good flyer, too, but this photo from this weekend really shows what a flyer he can be...when he did this one, I heard an audible gasp from the crowd!


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Suz, I got the bunny hop song stuck in my head now. :bgrin




:

Amanda


----------



## EAD Minis (Jul 9, 2007)

Hears my lil man, i know everyones seen my guy in full flight though  ,











This one is kind of blurry but shows his true talent, nice form even at these heights



: .






Not that high but nice form, his mane looks like wings



:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 9, 2007)

this is our favorite mare

A&LM's Rompin Codys Chera Pooh


----------



## Miniv (Jul 10, 2007)

minimule said:


> I have one of those.....


Oh.....My....God....THANK YOU FOR THE SMILE!!!!! I need that today!

You need to send that one to Equisite.

MA


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2007)

barnbum said:


> Tristyn--what's always amazed me about your shots is that your horse chooses to jump on his own... he simply loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> :


Tristyn, I love those shots! Is he jumping totally on his own or are you lunging him over? I assume he must be lunged over? Which is what horse people do, and rightly (nothing wrong with it, just clarifying)



: I'm thinking there's some people who know how you get a horse to jump, and some who just finished reading a story book


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 10, 2007)

Can we PLEASE STOP with the P---ING CONTEST????? Can we PLEASE enjoy these threads? Isn't that why this particular forum is here????

LET IT GO!!!!!!!!!!! STOP DRAGGING THIS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That said, this is probably going to cause some of this to be directed at me, but some horses do jump on their own, for the fun of it. I used to have a yearling filly that did that. I had the jumps set up in my pasture for my 9 year old mare, and my yearling filly broke into a canter and took the jumps. My mouth dropped since she was so young, but I had to admire her awesome form while she did it. There truly are some horses that so enjoy it, they need no urging. I can't wait to see her jump once she's old enough and has some training.

If only I had my camera that day!


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2007)

I can't help but find it more than funny that a couple people fall all over themselves to make a big to do of everyone's pictures except for one person's. It's actually very funny imo. Oh well... After an entire weekend of unprovoked nastiness at me from a couple of people, hard not to point out how ridiculous those couple of people are STILL behaving.


----------



## Cara (Jul 10, 2007)

awe the pics are so cute everyone!!!!



:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 10, 2007)

OK......enough guys. Get on with the business of posting your pictures and enough with the childish games. :517:

Anymore personal attacks and this thread as well as any other will be removed. If you have something to comment about hit the REPORT POST button.

We are all very aware of what's going on and have better thing to do than babysit.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 10, 2007)

I needed those smiles folks! Love them all.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jul 10, 2007)

Did you say FLY or Float?



:


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jul 10, 2007)

"but some horses do jump on their own, for the fun of it. I used to have a yearling filly that did that. "

This is very true. I have a stallion that loves to jump on his own. I will have to get some pics one of these days of him doing his thing...he looks like he is having so much fun! Mary


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 10, 2007)

Buckskin gal, that is funny. He's in the process of takeoff :bgrin :aktion033: .

Amanda


----------



## erinspaintedacres (Jul 10, 2007)

Here are some of my "flying" horses!!! :new_shocked:


























Does a flying cat work? This is my siamese cat jumping 4 ft in the air at a flashlight



:


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2007)

A couple pictures I nearly forgot I had but suit the thread well...




(I think Destiny knows he did well or liked hearing his name called!)






(DunIT's even got a racing stripe)






(wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee)






(my golden boy)






(in order to fly, you need only take the reins)






(baby Khaki)






(look at little Miss Hope zooooming around)






(If she goes fast enough, the spots my fly right off her)






(Flirt is like a little airplane!)






(beloved horse, pretty fall colors...)


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jul 10, 2007)

I got one of those!











She was free lunged over the bigger jump, though there was a european style chute leading to it. This mare Loves to "fly" and jumping her is a Blast!


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! THOSE are truly AWESOME SHOTS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willowoodstables (Jul 11, 2007)

Couldn't resist....

Here is the Willowood Clan in their all out flying mode.....


----------



## Devon (Jul 11, 2007)

willowoodstables said:


> Couldn't resist....
> 
> Here is the Willowood Clan in their all out flying mode.....


LOL!



:


----------



## lvponies (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's my appy filly getting ready to take off!!


----------



## Shari (Jul 11, 2007)

Love the photos..

I haven't been able to get action photos in a long time.

Most of what I get are nostril shots. <LOL>


----------



## Devon (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## EAD Minis (Jul 11, 2007)

*Thankyou Jill and Karla. All the pics of Roy are him being free lunged except the second one. He was just REALLY hyper, wish I got some of the pics before of him bucking and kicking with his buddys. Thanks for asking though, and even though he was free lunging in the other ones I never push him into a jump of that height. If he decides to go around one like that its best I just let him if he isnt comfortable. Thanks again!!!*


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2007)

Just snapped these this morning, of DunIT....


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 11, 2007)

wow i LOVE all these shots... sure wish i could catch mine like that :aktion033: great job everybody!!!


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks to all who said they liked my photos





And I won't let Tracker know you guys like him, too much praise for my little 28" stallion who has a head bigger than my Friesian... hahah!





And to the one who likes Earl, you'd LOVE him in person, he has the funniest personality



He's always making us laugh



And he's VERY smart





I LOOOVED all the photos, and the kitty one cracked me up!





Jessi


----------



## maplegum (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry these photos are a little out of focus!



:

Bailey was only a baby here, but things have not changed! He can still fly!






And again....


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Maplegum,

Bailey is very handsome



: & a good flyer.



: Hey it's been a while since there was a Bailey photo shoot



: lol. :lol:

Ashley :bgrin


----------



## maplegum (Jul 19, 2007)

minidonkeyny said:


> Oh Maplegum,
> 
> Bailey is very handsome
> 
> ...


Thanks Ashley! :saludando:

After reading this I decided to post some recent photos of him here on the photo forum. It's been a while!! :bgrin


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 20, 2007)

Got another flying photo today! This is Tucker...


----------



## lovinarabs (Jul 24, 2007)

I've got one! This is Triton at 2 days old.


----------



## Ferin (Jul 24, 2007)

Ive got a few...

Spirit in a jump off last year. He must have had wings that day.



:






Brie with my little cousin.


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ferin, how high is that jump in the first picture? :new_shocked: My gelding has done one or two like that but I don't know about a full course.

Amanda


----------



## Ferin (Jul 24, 2007)

> Ferin, how high is that jump in the first picture? My gelding has done one or two like that but I don't know about a full course.
> Amanda


I think the jumps in that course ranged between 3' and 3'6". It was the final jump off. I wasnt too thrilled to have him jumping a course that high. If he had refused the first one or had any trouble we would have quit. I kept watching him through the whole course to make sure he was doing ok. He didnt seem to have any trouble clearing them though and he loves to jump.



: It sure isnt something I would want to do often.


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Jul 24, 2007)

We have some with wings!!!

Charm...






Bo.....











Ty...






Tessa...






Shredder....






Romeo....






Dixie....






Penny....


----------



## Devon (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok I got a GOOD one today  .


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 24, 2007)

Short&SassyStables said:


> > Ferin, how high is that jump in the first picture? My gelding has done one or two like that but I don't know about a full course.
> > Amanda
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying there's anything wrong with it I just wondered



. I've never had to go that high for a full course before. I wondered if he cleared that jump as it looks close. That had to be exciting for the people watching, especially the people who don't know much about minis.

Devon, I think your mare would really rather float than be on the ground.


----------



## Devon (Jul 24, 2007)

wade3504 said:


> Devon, I think your mare would really rather float than be on the ground.


LOL Me Too.


----------



## Calekio (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm sure most of mine think they can fly! When i want them! lol

Tigga - We could easily make that bigger!






Piper - Who can jump a lot higher.. but never when the camera is on!






Badger






Minus the flying... but hows this for the flying horse look...






The crash landing... after flying..






Whole herd of flying ponies..






In formation aswell..


----------



## Rebecca (Jul 25, 2007)

Beautiful flyers everyone! Minis can really get up there, even though they're small.



:


----------



## Tony (Jul 25, 2007)

Little America's Thunder Cruise







Little America's Xenon Firehouse




with his dam Little America's Buckeroo de France.

Little America's Tornado Terrific


----------



## Cara (Jul 25, 2007)

thanks for letting me share :bgrin



:


----------



## Kootenay (Jul 27, 2007)

Here are my photos of Buddy who when asked kicks his heels up and run around his pen. He can't wait until I build him his run out in the field--(he'll be in his absolute glory! :aktion033: ). I believe this guy can fly



: .

Buddy saying hello:






Takeoff!:






Up Off The Ground:






Landing:






Take-Off Again:






Resting:






Takes Off Again!:






And My Big Horses Wonder What The Fuss Is All About :bgrin :






:saludando:


----------



## Watcheye (Jul 28, 2007)

Prism


























I have some great images of my paint with all of her feet off the ground that are not scanned in... 

This did make me think of an image I did of Tenacity after watching her soar over the brush.



:


----------

